# best way to move an old goat



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

i am looking for the most affordable/safest way to transport an old gto that i am getting. any ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Covered truck?

Something like this
Auto Shipping & Car Transport – International Car, Vehicle, & Motorcycle Moving Services | AllAutoShipping.com

More info would help too, such as how many miles it will be transported.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I rented a U-Haul auto transport for $59 a day, worked great as long as I stayed under 75 mph.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hauled mine from OKC to Houston at 80 or so on a u-haul. All I had at the time was a silverado with the 4.8. Take into account you're going to get about 10 MPG doing it though.

If that options out, there's a lot of private haulers who's cost door to door is similar to the big guys shipping between their warehouses. Google hotshot drivers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If it doesn't run or move under it's own power, it costs a lot more to hire a transport for it. They have to schedule a winch truck and allow more time.

My avatar pic is an aluminum rental trailer. Nice setup with rear chains to attache to the frame or axle and front hold down winches to pull the rear chains tight. It is all self contained and I didn't need any other securement. 1,060 miles round trip at 63 mph=14 mpg with my 2000 K1500 5.3


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> Hauled mine from OKC to Houston at 80 or so on a u-haul. All I had at the time was a silverado with the 4.8. Take into account you're going to get about 10 MPG doing it though.
> 
> If that options out, there's a lot of private haulers who's cost door to door is similar to the big guys shipping between their warehouses. Google hotshot drivers


:agree Absolutely true, 10mpg on 03 Suburban 5.3L from Atlanta to San Antonio


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Show it the greener grass on your side of the fence and it'll just go there on it's own.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Another good question would be what condition is the car in? do you feel you need to protect it from the elements, or is a restoration in the plans?


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

going from charlotte nc, to beaumont tx...1000 miles...car is in rough shape though not as bad as others i've seen, so im not worried about the elements. engine and tranny are currently removed. how did you get it on the aluminum trailer? did you have a winch or a couple of friends?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jsmaem1106 said:


> going from charlotte nc, to beaumont tx...1000 miles...car is in rough shape though not as bad as others i've seen, so im not worried about the elements. engine and tranny are currently removed. how did you get it on the aluminum trailer? did you have a winch or a couple of friends?


We used a second truck with a 30 ft tow strap and drove right next to mine and pulled it up. The trailer has a 3 ft fold up ramp on the back and the whole bed tilts too, so once we had it half way up I lowered the bed and it rolled right on. Took all of 6 minutes to put it on. Here's a pic of it coming off in my shop to get an idea of the trailer.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

or you can ratchet it on the trailer.if you close by to the car i would sucest to pick up in person.you can look it over good.rent a trailer from uhaul and pick it have a nice lil vaction


----------



## dannla (Aug 31, 2008)

I had a guy named Gary move mine. His number is 248-892-7122. I located him on a site called uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Vehicles or Moves The car I moved did not run and I got it towed from Ohio to Los Angeles for $1000.00. Out of that $1000, $100 went to uship. This was at a time when diesel was $4.00 a gallon. Gary has a enclosed trailer and diesel truck. 

He has a regular job, he is a car guy, and moves things on the side for extra cash. Most big time movers dont want to mess with things that don't run or are in pieces. If they are willing to mess with them, they charge big $. I recommend Gary. He had great communication and once he picked it up it was here within 2-3 days. 

My brother recently bought a bike from Florida and had it shipped to Los Angeles by a major carrier and it took 5 weeks! The bike was two years old and ran! 

Good luck :cheers


----------

